# Raw or Pasturized?



## MilkMan

I thought it would interesting to see what the ratio of patureized/raw is for dairy goat people on here. We have chosen to drink ours raw. We love the taste and the nutritional benefits. Of course we are extra careful with sanitation, storage, and shelf life.

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## nightskyfarm

I personally drink all our milk (goat and cow) raw. I am a Grade A Dairy and make fresh cheese so all cheese milk has to be pasteurized. Once my aging room is completed I will be making RAW aged cheeses. Aah, less to pasteurize!


----------



## adillenal

RAW


----------



## MilkMan

nightskyfarm said:


> I personally drink all our milk (goat and cow) raw. I am a Grade A Dairy and make fresh cheese so all cheese milk has to be pasteurized. Once my aging room is completed I will be making RAW aged cheeses. Aah, less to pasteurize!


I just checked out you web site, very nice. Wish I lived closer, everything looks delicious. I LOOOOOOOVE cheese. We need to figure out how to make it with our milk. In time, I'm sure we will.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Thank you for the compliment, Craig! I work very hard creating and updating that website and it makes me feel good to get such a nice compliment. You should check out my blog too, I have some good pictures of my set up, the cheese room and the farm. You may have to search through the tags for specific entries. Jennifer


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats

Raw.


----------



## Faye Farms

I've got cows but I drink mine raw. We have a grade A setup as well.


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Raw...we have a Grade A Raw for Retail license, however my new cheese vat/pasteurizer will be installed tomorrow...so then I'll be making some pasteurized chevre to take to the farmers market. Currently I am making aged cheese from raw milks and will continue to do so....so we are both raw and pasteurized.

My family drinks our goat milk raw.


----------



## Rose

Raw.


----------



## hsmomof4

We drink our milk raw. I pasteurize the milk for the chevre that I make because I sell it (federal regulations require that raw milk cheeses be aged for 60 days before you can sell them, but chevre is a fresh, that is, not aged, cheese).


----------



## buckrun

All raw for everything even aged cheese.

Lee


----------



## Nupine

RAW


----------



## GFamilyFarm

Raw.

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-4/Maurissa_Einsiedel.html

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/Product-SpecificInformation/MilkSafety/ucm122062.htm#safe

"Pasteurized milk with no warning label has caused over 238,805 people to get sick from Salmonella, E. coli, and Listeria, within a 15-year time span. Labeled raw milk has had no indication of illnesses reported from drinking raw milk." - from the first link

"From 1998 to 2008, 85 outbreaks of human infections resulting from consumption of raw milk were reported to CDC. These outbreaks included a total of 1,614 reported illnesses, 187 hospitalizations and 2 deaths." - from the second link

Funny how 1,614 illnesses lead the FDA to say it is never safe to consume raw milk but they overlook the 238,805 illnesses from their regulated pasteurized milk. :mad


----------



## LLB101

oh yeah, thanks for that little reality check tidbit, funny how they cite selectively, eh?
what motivates them do you think?

raw... (do you think THEY are lurking here??????)

I grew up on raw milk, with little/no refridgeration even. Was barely sick a day until I moved to the city and started eating grocery store (dead) food! That's the main reason I'm doing this, the milk is better than anything money can buy! Its just such peace of mind knowing what IS and what is *NOT* in my food in general, but especially my millk. I can obsess all day about some goat detail and still be VERY happy :biggrin 

Not that I'm a purist... I eat some JUNK food too, but its a choice, not my basic diet, and in small amounts its no different from some of the other dumb, risky, fun-at-the-moment things I do that are just worth it sometimes!

The delightful troublemaker pets are a bonus :biggrin

And eating raw goats milk and whey, my Dalmatian's skin issues have TOTALLY cleared up, and she has the most amazing soft and silky coat. She thinks our goats are the best thing EVER!


----------



## newbie nubian

Lacia, I have Dals and they LOVE the goat milk. All of our Dals are vegetarian (we've had a total of 8 so far in the last 14 years), meat proteins cause them to get the "rust spots" or "dalmatian bronzing".


----------



## LLB101

yep, I've had several over the past 24 yrs (yikes, getting old!), did Dal rescue for many years, and they clearly evolved living in stables with the horses and have some weird dog stuff, like doing better with minimal meat. This one has really done fabulously on goat milk/whey/kefir & raw eggs primarily, ALL her health problems have cleared up except for the seizures which are drastically reduced. Meat products are limited, mostly for some heavy chewing action.


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, my dogs love the milk too. They don't get it very often, but when they do, it's gone in a hurry. The cats at the barn and the chickens are all fans as well.


----------



## Nana

Raw all the way. :biggrin


----------



## Fiberaddict

Raw. Why take the time to "kill" the milk, when it's fresh and clean as is?


----------



## hyamiranda

I'm jealous. I have a brother-in-law who is a doctor and has drilled it into my in-law's heads that the milk has to be pasteurized. I think, since I'm the one taking care of it, that I'm going to start skipping that step and see if anyone notices.


----------



## favablue

R+A+W = Yummm!


----------



## Sondra

raw


----------



## lazydaisy67

We drink ours raw too. I'd like to see some stats on how many people in the U.S. get sick every year from eating fast food! Give me a break


----------



## Bella Star

Pasturized is .... DEAD MILK ! 
That's why they fortify by adding Vit.D,Calcium and Selenium back into the milk .

My whole Family and Grandkids drink RAW milk .

My dairy does get vet tested for diseases and have never been sick or had any antibiotics,my main dairy milk doe is 8 years old .... We all LOVE RAW MILK !!!


----------



## Anita Martin

Does anyone ever go out and get a goat and say "hey I can't wait to have my own PASTURIZED goats milk to drink"? You can buy that in a store. Why raise goats with all the expense if you can get the same milk in a grocery store? I personally don't know a soul who milks goats and then pasturizes that milk to drink. Now, if I'm making cheese or something for other people, yes I do pasturize, unless it's for my herd share folks...of course they don't want it pasturized. So my vote is RAW.


----------

